# What goes well with chili?



## Chausiubao (May 30, 2008)

So I usually bake bread for my church's college group (of which I am a member). The aunty thats preparing the meal this coming sunday is going to be making chili and cornbread! She's not expecting me to make bread, but she called me and told me I could if I wanted to.

So I was wondering, what would be a good flavor accompaniment to chili, something meaty and spicy and warm. 

I was thinking something colorful, something minty, and a little bit tart. Would this work, do you think?


----------



## Aera (May 30, 2008)

What about sour cream and then add some chopped spearmint herb in it?  It's not too colorful but it will have a light green tint to it from the mint. Maybe some kind of chopped veggies in there would be good too.


----------



## Chausiubao (May 30, 2008)

How well does sour cream bake? As in, does it hold up at baking temperatures (350-500F)?

Yeah I suppose I could try that. I do like your veggie idea though. I think I'll try it! Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2008)

Are you making the bread from scratch?  If so, you could add some cumin, fresh cilantro, and black beans to your bread.  Even a bit of chili powder and lime zest wouldn't hurt.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2008)

You could also make a compound butter with roasted garlic, kosher salt, and lime zest.


----------



## essenceofeclectic (May 30, 2008)

If you're looking for something with sour cream in it, I found an interesting salad.  It has cucumber, radish, and apple in it.  Originally the recipe calls for dill, but I think you could replace the dill with mint in a wink.

Here's the recipe, hope you enjoy it:

Red Radish Salad:

2 teaspoons sugar
the juice of 1 lemon
1/2 cup sour cream
8 radishes, thinly sliced
2 red delicious apples, quartered, cored, and thinly sliced
1/2 of a European cucumber, thinly sliced (I think they're the long English cukes wrapped in plastic wrap)

2 teaspoons chopped fresh dill (could substitute fresh mint here if you want; I think mint would work better with the dish then dill, but that's just my opinion)

salt and pepper, to taste

Combine sugar, lemon juice, and sour cream in a medium bowl.  Add radishes, apple, and cucumber, turning them to coat.  Season with dill (or mint if using), salt, and pepper.  Toss again and serve.

How many people do you have to serve at the church?  The original recipe yields 4 servings.  If you give me a rough estimate of how many people you'll be serving I can adjust the quantity of ingredients in this recipe accordingly.


----------



## simplicity (May 31, 2008)

Just a thought -

Gourmet Coleslaw Salad with Mint and Lime Juice Recipe

Good luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## skyy38 (Aug 30, 2008)

Chausiubao said:


> So I usually bake bread for my church's college group (of which I am a member). The aunty thats preparing the meal this coming sunday is going to be making chili and cornbread! She's not expecting me to make bread, but she called me and told me I could if I wanted to.
> 
> So I was wondering, what would be a good flavor accompaniment to chili, something meaty and spicy and warm.
> 
> I was thinking something colorful, something minty, and a little bit tart. Would this work, do you think?


 
I myself,would go with a tortilla loaf,though I don't know if any such beast exists.However,going on the principle of making wheat bread,I would try and use half flour and half corn masa. I would add such refinements as marjoram, Smart Balance, cumin,etc. If the loaf comes out smelling like a bag of Doritos,then I would try and emulate the many different flavors that they have,such as Cooler Ranch. Use your imagination and do some research at the grocery store.

Most of all,have FUN!

____________________________________________________________

"Step Away From The Digiital Thermometer and No One Gets Hurt"


----------



## babetoo (Aug 30, 2008)

i most always make cornbread when i serve chili. i have a recipe that tastes like the one at marie callenders.

i put out bowls of toppings, chopped purple onions, grated cheese, chopped olives, chopped green chilies, then put out various hot sauces for the more adventurous  people, oh and oyster crackers.

babe


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 31, 2008)

cilantro and lime seasoned bread sticks...lighter than a "loaf" bread, crunchy and zesty.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 31, 2008)

Guacamole salad, or, Pace Picante sauce cornbread squares:

Cornbread Squares


----------

